# Crated or uncrated?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay is still crated during the day when we are not there (@ 8.5 months). At night sometimes she is and sometimes she isnt. I try not to,but it depends on how much time I am able to get out with her right before bedtime (basically it depends on how the 4 mo goes to sleep that night). I have found that if Mandi is not tired enough she tries to get my 6yo to play during the night by dropping toys on her. While i think it is kinda funny that DD wakes up with a bedful of dog toys...she does not.

I know my Doberman stayed out of the crate after she was 6 months old, cuz she stayed out after she was spayed and that is when she was spayed. I dont remember when she stayed out during the day though. 

Are your dogs crated when you are not there?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 2 that isn't if they are in the house and one that is all because i can't trust him yet he is almost two but he hasn't matured up in the brain yet..LOL too much stuff for him to get into, the other two is almost 5 and 4 so a little bit older


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

We tried to crate train Molly, our Jack Russell, too late. She was already a few years old when we started and that didn't go well. So, she has free reign of the middle floor where we have no carpet. 

We started leaving Elmo out of his crate a few months ago. We went out one evening and both of us thought the other had locked Elmo's crate. Oops.







But, we came back and everything was as we had left it. So, we've been leaving him loose also. Molly is happier now that her buddy is out with her while we're gone.


----------



## mramsey (Mar 19, 2008)

All 3 of mine are crated when nobody is home. 99% of the time, I am home. So we really have no issues besides getting into the trash every so often. When I am home and even at nite khee and chyanne are out and sleep where they want. The beagle stays in his crate at nite.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't remember how old my "seniors" were when I did away with the crates during the day and night, but my pup Koda (5 months now) has been out of the crate at night for about a month (I really expected to be woken at night to him wanting to play with the other two but he didn't make a peep all night and waited for me to get up first!) and now I can leave him for short periods of time during the day without being in the crate. Last night we left him out for about 3 1/2 hours when we went bowling and he hadn't done a thing wrong! I will continue to leave him out for short periods and gradually extend the time out of the crate. He's doing really well so far.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse has been a great puppy and calm and cool since he was 8 weeks old, he wasn't crated at night after 10 weeks and has been sleeping with us. He was only crated if we were not home up to 6 months of age but I was home a lot so he didn't spend that much time in crate, he hasn't done anything wrong in our house in all the time we have had him, he knows to chew his toys only. He is free home alone but usually not for more than 3 hours at a time.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Ivy is not crated.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Both of my dogs use their crates only when they know it's my bed time. I never close the doors. I crated Inga when I left the house until she was about 1 year old and a few days after trying not to crate her and throwing caution to the wind, I came home to a totally destroyed down comforter and pillows, so it was back in the crate until finally at around 20 months I chanced it again and I have not had another problem. My Bull Terrier is so mellow, I think he can't wait until I leave the house so he can sleep in the same spot till I return. I have never "had" to crate him in order for him to behave. Two different personalities. I think it depends on the dog.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Around 9 mos or so, Kodee started sleeping in my room uncrated at night (bedroom door shut). Not long after that, I started leaving him uncrated in the kitchen for short periods of time when I ran errands. He never bothered anything, so it wasn't long before I started leaving him uncrated, even if we're gone all day. I put the crate away, and we have a nice baby gate in the kitchen doorway, just for Kodee. It's not too inconvenient, since it's the type of gate that swings open (you don't have to step over it). I probably eventually will let him have the run of the house while we're gone, as he's very well behaved, usually. However, at 14 mos, he still can be tempted into evil-doing, if he can find something that he thinks would be fun to chew...LOL


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Neither of mine are crated. And at night they both sleep in my bed, so I have never used the crate. Riddick has never in his life been crated, Rogue I tried to crate in the beginning but she would howl so loud even if I slept in front of the crate. So that didn't work. They are both great in the house when I am gone so need for a crate with us.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

Echo was crated at night until he was potty trained, then we just used a baby gate to keep him up stairs with us (our room, our sons, and hall only)
He had run of the house at night I would say around 5 or 6 months.

It was shortly there after that he was uncrated during the day, again we started in stages, he'd be fenced into just the kitchen, then the kitchen and dinning room.. then the whole house, gradually.

Indigo was crated when we first got her, whenever someone wasn't around to monitor both dogs. Thankfully we got her at the start of the summer, and with my son home, crate time was minimal.
She's been with us now 5 full months, she's approx a year and a few months old. 
Both dogs are no longer crated or sectioned off.
They do well in the house. With indigo there is an occasionaly woops, but nothing too bad, just a piece of wood or a flip flop we left out.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

My 11 month old male is crated all day while i am at work (almost
9hrs) daily and he loves going in the crate. this is a good thing because i would have nothing left of my house if he was loose allday! his reward is to sleep on the bed with us at nite.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine are crated when we are gone. For my homes saftey and theirs. I have heard of dogs getting tangled in cords and stuff.









I am hardly ever gone though, so it is not often. A couple of hours at a time at the most. They go right in like it is their bedroom as soon as we grab keys.









They sleep in me and DH's room on the floor at night, in dog beds. I put a baby gate on the bedroom door so I can keep my door open and still hear my human boys. 

My Golden Mix is the only one I would trust to be out in the house while we were gone. As long as the counter and trash were clear. She counter surfs!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Crated for safety sake. Plus, if I don't crate them, they have parties w/o me and leave me the mess to clean up


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog's age and his/her "maturity." When I rescued one of my dogs out of animal control when she was eight months old, she was a typical puppy- not housetrained, tearing stuff up, etc. Once I crate-trained her, she was much better. I stopped crating her by the time she was two, but she'll still sleep in it during most nights (with the door open). I'm sure she views it as her den where she feels safe and secure. So, it's been almost 10 years since I have used the crate on a regular basis.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

When I got Phoenix, he was 16 mo old and crate trained. I kept him in the crate during the day and at night for the first two months. Then I let him out at night, sleeping in my room on his bed. In April, I let him out of his crate during the day, but put a baby gate up so he was kept in the kitchen. As of July he's had full run of the house. His crate (all wire) is still up and he goes in there when he's hiding from me when I'm ready to give him a bath. I believe he thinks he's invisible in there.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike is always loose in the house. Sometimes Alexis stays out and sometimes Vala. Since the latter two hate each other I switch back and forth. They are all muture dogs.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly is always crated when we are at work. She sleeps in our room at night uncrated. There are times we will leave her out of the crate when we are running errands and will be gone for a couple of hours, but on work days she is crated. There have been a couple times recently that she has gotten into a little bit of mischief so I don't fully trust her to roam the house while we are at work.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady was crated when we weren't home and at night until he was 18 months he couldn't be trusted just ask my rugs, window sill, door mats and DH's ugly couch


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

All dogs are outside when I am not at home. I tried leaving Chase in my bedroom, but after he completely crunched my $700 pair of eye glasses (no joke), he cannot be in the house by himself or any room where I am not at. 

Chopper messes in the crate and has no respect for poop (I didn't raise him), so he goes outside to the kennel or in the yard. 

The puppy just can't be kept in a crate that long, so she's outside in the kennel.

When I get home, all are in the house and sleep in my room. I just started letting the 5 mos puppy sleep in the dog beg instead of the crate, but I woke up to find the telephone wire chewed up and she was starting on the air conditioner chord. So back in the crate. I'll try it again when they are all over three.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've got one dog that is always allowed loose in the house....no crate or anything. The other one is still young and hyper and just a disaster at times....so if that one is out of eyesight, he's crated.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow (8.5 months) is loose at night in my room, but crated when we aren't home. I tried leaving him out once when I went on a quick run to the store, but didn't like the result when I got home. If it was in reach, he'd chewed it. He likes his crate though, and goes in it on his own. It's funny. He'll see me getting ready for work at night, and will go stand in front of his crate to go in. I think he's scared that I'll forget and he'll be left with the kids. As soon as "dad" gets home, he's let out.


----------



## kanabp (Oct 1, 2008)

Tucker is crated when I am work and for now at night for sleeping . He is 4 1/2 months and can't be trusted to leave the cat and other things alone. He loves his crate and goes in without being told when Im ready to leave for work or get ready for bed. I just weighed him today, 54 pounds now. We got the big crate today, moved from the medium size to the largest. Now he looks little again


----------



## ElviGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayAre your dogs crated when you are not there?


Sophie is crated at night and when we are not at home. Max and Lexie are not crated. Eventually Sophie will also be out for both during the night and when we are not home. 

Elvi


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

My boys are not crated. We block off upstairs because its the kitty's domain. The boys wouldn't hurt the cat but if they are up there sleeping the cat won't go to eat or the bathroom.

As a puppy, we gradually gave Thor freedom of the house, starting one room at a time. If he misbehaved, he went back in the crate for a week.

Around 2 yrs, they had full run of the house.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

buddy is an adult and isnt crated she usually stays in the garage when we are gone but sometimes in the house. and wini is usually crated, but now we leave her in the garage with bud, now she is chewing stuff so we should probably start crating her again. LOL. 
she was amazin--when we brought her home, u know we expected, like everyone else would, that she would cry when she was crated, cause it was a new house and she was a pup-not a sound! The entire night!


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

Mine stay in their dog yard during my work hours and in the living room when I am home. I have a short lead on my couch leg that I click onto Asha's flat collar at night as she is a notorious garbage bin diver. I tried barricades, but she went over under or through them as soon as I was safely asleep. I don't really want her huge crate in my small living room, so I have been trying the lead thing and it's working well. I'm not worried about her getting tangled as she is only about 12 feet from my bed and I keep the bedroom door open to hear for any scuffles. I also tried just putting up the garbage, but I don't get much sleep as she is restless and her nails click all over the house at night.


----------



## Ledera (Oct 19, 2008)

I crate trained my GSD from 8 weeks on and she felt very secure in her rather large "home". Once Sophie turned about 9 months, I stopped putting her in the crate at night, I instead put her in my room with a doggy bed because she earned that privelege by going all night without needing to go outside







For the past three months, when I am not home, I leave her to the house, along with my Shih-Tzu's and cat. Sophie will not eliminate in the house or destroy any of our things. I try to not leave her for more than 4 hours at a time, but on two occassions I've had no choice but to leave her for 12 hours and she didn't have one accident. Just yesterday I took the crate apart and put it in the basement, as she was not using it so much for her little naps anymore. So my little baby is 100% crate free







Now if only I can get the two not so smart Shih-Tzu's, to realize that if I am not home for 4-5 hours, the invitation to use the area rug as a urination spot does not apply, I'd be one thrilled small dog owner!!!!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

crated when she was a baby but not anymore.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I do crate if I leave because I do not trust either dog left alone. Cody will chew everything he can get due to severe allergies and Isa LOVES the cats way to much. So much she 0_0 at them until they move and then she trys to chase them and then she gets yelled at and then the staring starts all over again.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

when we go out the dogs usually can hang out in the garage, but at night wini goes in her kennel. and buddy is 5 so she is not ever crated


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

Boy I sure am glad to read this thread









I thought I was the only dogowner in America with a GSD who has a CD and still gets crated when we are gone during the day.
Kati is loose at night so and sleep on our bed. Leo also sleeps in our bedroom loose but is NOT allowed on the bed according the "Queen" Kati








The baby Boy Duke sleeps in the biggest crate anyone makes in the kitchen, the Border Bros sleep in crates in our bedroom.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

We have never crated. We start with a puppy pen in the bedroom for a few weeks, then we progress to baby gating the bedroom and free range after several months. They are usually beside us helping with whatever we are doing when we are home, which is most of the time. I think since they have access to everything while we are home to supervise them the novelty of everything wears off so that when we do leave they are not as curious exploring/destroying everything. Plus, since they do feel that need to be assisting with everything we do, they don't get many naps, so when they do get the opportunity at night or when we are gone, they snooze (usually on our bed). It also helps that our house is left in puppy proof mode until they are close to 2 years of age.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Minerva is not crated.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Ours are not crated. Even as puppies they never needed to be crated. When we brought in a new pup we would block off all areas except the kitchen and leave it as small as we could and have the adults with the pup. Get up every couple hours and let everyone out and puppy learns very fast that everyone goes outside for potty.
Actually out of the 5 shepherds we have owned they have all been housestrained within 2 weeks and have had extremely minor chewing. They are left all night (after housetraining) for full roam of the house and have never had any problems. As of right now with my 3 if we were to leave a bag of chips or anything folded up and put on the couch they would not touch it. I also leave the cats food next to the water bowl that everyone uses and they do not eat it.
When we leave for work we put them in the outdoor kennel which is set up real nice for them and it attaches to our barn so they have indoor to get out of the rain and outdoor for sunshine and there is also a kiddie pool in there for them. It is shaded most of the day by the way the sun rises by the barn and when we get home they get out and have lots of room to run and play on our acreage and they always sleep in the house at night wherever they want.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I have not crated my 2 GSD's. When a puppy we do block off the entryway during the day while we are at work. We had a crate in the room with the door open. At night the puppy would sleep in the crate (door open). Soon he realized if he cried I got up and took him out for a potty break. Didnt take long to house train. We had a pet sitter come in 3-4 times a day for potty breaks and a walk for a 8week old puppy and as puppy got older we slowly decreased visits to 1 daily. My 2 adult dogs depending on the weather are either loose in our house or in our outside kennel which is 95x40 so they have lots of room to run and play. We still have our petsitter take them for a midday walk for a potty break and to release some energy.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey was crate trained but as she got older, and outgrew the yard sale crate we bought, we started leaving her out in the bedroom. We are just now, at 15 months, allowing her to be free around the house. (Considering she can open the bedroom door, we can't really _force_ her to stay in there. Lol.) However, if John's roommate wasn't gone for the entire summer we would probably have continued to keep her in the bedroom.

When she moves to New Orleans she will _definitely_ be confined to the (locked) bedroom so she isn't in the way of John's roommates and so they, or their friends, do not mess with her.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Crated when I am not home and at night. Obie is actually good enough now that I could (and did) leave him out at night to sleep in bed but the thing is he gets too restless when he has the option to move around (should I sleep on the floor, on the bed, in the crate ... maybe a little of one, a little of other, and a little of the third ...). So back to the crate he went.


----------



## Lomax Anderson (Jul 17, 2009)

My puppy is crated when we leave for now ,but we let our dog have free reign when we are gone...still have the crate and use it regularly with the pup...she is 15 weeks and we let her stay out last night without any incedent...
I am terrified to leave my animals crated and unattended for two reasons...intruder and fire...am I too parinoid?


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow was loose at night once he was house trained, but crated when we went out. We packed up his crate last week and he's been fine. We just make sure he gets alot of play time if we're going to be leaving him alone, and then all he does is sleep when we're gone. He's now 1.5 yrs old.


----------



## tyler (Dec 2, 2008)

she is crated when we are not home wich is like 1or 2 hours a day. she is also crated when she sleeps.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is crated when we are not home and at night. Eventually he will have the run of the house, but for right now he is crated.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Dakota is a year old and we crate her when we are not home, at night, or when we have people over who are not fond of big dogs (not often).

We also have two cats, which she has still not made friends with. When Dakota is crated the cats come out to play.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

They are crated at night and during the day as needed. Lainey is still too young to trust crate-free and though Booker is older at about 5, it isn't fair to have one crated and one not at night. Also he is still getting acclimated to my house and routine. I don't think he realizes he is staying where he is now. Maybe when Lainey turns a year old, I'll start trying limited freedom and see how they do. Ditto here about the cats- they play mostly when the dogs are crated.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne is free of the crate day and night, but it took her until she was 2-3 years old before she could be trusted! She's five now.

Sir is crated if no one is home, but he was left out for about 7 hours yesterday with no problems so he'll probably be tested for his freedom more often. He's about four, but we've only had him for a few months and he was an outside dog before so we're being careful with trusting him but I think he'll be good.

They both sleep with me at night.


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

MIne are both free at night and sleep next to our bed, and are uncrated during the day as long as one of us is at home. If we are both gone, and they do not go out to their kennel during the day I have to crate Axle. Since I only work 15 min from home I come back at lunch(4-5 hours)to let them out . I was leaving Axle out of his crate while I was gone, until I came home one day to find the stuffing from the arm of my couch all over the floor. THis after being out of his crate and doing wonderful for 3 weeks! I am now trying to leave him out again, but need to Axle-proof the house as he has a "thing" for the pillow stuffing...


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Nikki and Lucy are crated at night and when we go out. At nearly 14 months, they're still into literally everything, even when we're in the same room and watching them. At some point I'm hoping we'll be able to do the same thing we did with our old girls once they became more trustworthy.

With our old girls, we started leaving the crate doors open at night when they were about 2 or 2 1/2 years old, and then gradually when we left the house, then we were able to just take the doors off completely (their crates were very close to each other and taking the doors off was convenient). They always saw their crates as their safe places and never minded going in to get some alone time.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lomax AndersonMy puppy is crated when we leave for now ,but we let our dog have free reign when we are gone...still have the crate and use it regularly with the pup...she is 15 weeks and we let her stay out last night without any incedent...
> I am terrified to leave my animals crated and unattended for two reasons...intruder and fire...am I too parinoid?



I don't know if you're too paranoid or not, but I can tell you that I worry about the same things.

Mr Pip and I are both retired, so we're home almost all the time, and when we go out, it's never for very long, but I do worry about fires. I live in the woods, and especially during the camping/hunting season, the possibility of fires is always foremost in my mind...


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

My boy isn't crated anymore, he did great in the house from the time he was about 4 months until I got him neutered at 8 months...Then he figured I had taken something from him, he was going to destroy everything I had. He went back to the crate during the day for a month, then over 2 months was allowed gradual admission to the rest of the house again, room by room. He does fine now.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

not crated, was when she was a pup up until she was 1 1/2 but it isn't necessary anymore. She knows the rules.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Rocky was crated until he was about 10 months old or so. He has been crated once since then when he was sick.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

starting at 4 months old my dog was only crated when we weren't
home. then at 8 months old he decided to eat the house and everything in it. so, from 8 months old untill he was 15 months
or older he was crated. from 15 months on he's been out of the crate fulltime.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Believe it or not my two high drive working line GSD's are not crated unless in my truck. They are not one bit destructive, and it does not affect their focus or energy on the field at all. I do however separate them. Diesel gets the back of the house (where someone would try to get in since I live on the corner of a semi-busy street) and Lowen gets the front.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I've never crated. We've had no problems until recently when she attacked the loveseat, but we were out of town for five days for the first time ever leaving her with no mom or dad. 

Other than that, we close off bedrooms and have had no problems.


----------



## kelley (Oct 30, 2008)

Ranger is crated only when we travel. He is 11 mo.s now and has never torn up anything. I am home with all day almost everyday so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Suki is only crated when we are both out of the house, which is maybe 3 or 4 times a week, but never longer than 3 hours at a time. She sleeps in our bedroom, either on her bed or anywhere else she fancies, and has access to the ensuite bathroom (nice cool tiles to sleep on). Although the bedroom door is open, the other rooms are closed, and there is a baby gate by the stairs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Husky is bad and has to be crated when we are gone. GSD is an angel and gets run of the apartment.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSDBelieve it or not my two high drive working line GSD's are not crated unless in my truck. They are not one bit destructive, and it does not affect their focus or energy on the field at all. I do however separate them. Diesel gets the back of the house (where someone would try to get in since I live on the corner of a semi-busy street) and Lowen gets the front.


John, 

How do you keep them separated without crates? They just know where they need to be?


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

I only crate for teething and potty training, after that trust is earned, the door comes off the crate and they're "free range".


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I continue to crate Sirius, age 6 months when I can't watch him and overnight. I try to keep him out of the crate as much as possible by keeping him tethered to me.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa had to be crated everytime we left the house and went to bed because he would shred anything he could touch or was left out. It wasn't until I got Scobee the cat almost 2 years ago that he finally stopped and could have free roam when we were gone. I found out he was bored and lonely so he shredded stuff for fun (still does his toys). Now he only gets crated when we go camping and then it's only at night in the tent. I have a dog dcreen in my Pilot so I haven't needed to crate him in the car.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Both my dogs are crate trained, and will still voluntarily go in there for down time (doors are left open.) It's their quiet place.......other than that they have the run of the house. They are not destructive and don't jump on the furniture and beds (no dog hair to give them away!)

_________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinJohn,
> 
> How do you keep them separated without crates? They just know where they need to be?










Yes, I'm that good of a trainer! As if that's even possible.

My kitchen has a regular door to the hallway that leads to two of my three bedrooms and living room that effectively cuts the house in half when closed. Lowen gets the front and basically lounges on our bed. Diesel gets the kitchen, back bedroom and basement and lets anyone and everyone who walks by know he's there whether the windows are open or closed.


----------

